# JohnthePilot overtakes 25k



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats John ray:ray:









Something a little practical this time :grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Way to go JohnthePilot !!!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Great Job JTP.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

That's some machine JS. I could really use that. :grin:
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats John - still slowing down I see. :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Blame it on my girlfriend. :grin:


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Congratulations mate ^-^*


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations John. :4-clap:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations John


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done John

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Elaine.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congrats john well done. keep up the good work :4-clap:



JohnthePilot said:


> Blame it on my girlfriend. :grin:


hey thats my excuse :laugh:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Alex. It's as good an excuse as any. :grin:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats, John.

Is that 25k postings or altitude where the air is thin?

Just wanted to know what I will be in for ... say 5 or so years from now! :grin:

Bye for now. . .

JC

.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks John.
It won't take you that long to get there. :grin:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Adam.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*An Excellent achievement John!!...Well Done!*

Kind Regards,


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd say get a life, but you have a gf. :sigh:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Dave. Now now Sync don't upset yourself. Your turn will come. :grin:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, nice one John, You can't half yap. :laugh:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Look who's talking? :grin:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> I'd say get a life, but you have a gf. :sigh:


Hmm...

How is it that someone in the *Dusty Mexican Border Lands* know this about someone in *Cheltenham, near Wales.*

What is it that I missed here? :grin:

JC

.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

It's amazing what you find out in Offline. :grin:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

JohnthePilot said:


> It's amazing what you find out in Offline. :grin:


But I haven't found out anything yet! :grin:

JC

.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

You haven't looked hard enough. :grin:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats John I hope your girl friend doesn't mind because at 25K you get a biker chick :grin:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

JohnthePilot said:


> You haven't looked hard enough. :grin:


Some clues...? I am always up for for investagatory matters.

Maybe it would be easier for me if you converted it into hex. :grin: :laugh:

JC

.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

jcgriff2 said:


> Some clues...? I am always up for for investagatory matters.
> 
> Maybe it would be easier for me if you converted it into hex. :grin: :laugh:
> 
> ...


He even posted her photo.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

sandman55 said:


> He even posted her photo.


Well, I did a forum search on "her photo", but no luck.

I'll have to dig a bit deeper, I guess!

JC

.


----------

